# north london bookshop



## flash (Jul 7, 2005)

the most amazing secondhand bookshop ever... the man who runs it is some kind of superhero... knows every SFF book ever written and wears twead... brillaint.

anyway not been in  a while wondered if i should chance a visit... it based on holloway road and is called summat like fantasyword or land...


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 7, 2005)

sounds like a gem of a place... are the books in good order???


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 7, 2005)

Holloway road? Whereabouts in north london is that? Sounds definately worth a visit


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2005)

turn right as you come out of station.... keep walking for about 5 to ten minutes... past the uni on opposite side of road... its just looks like an ordinary bookshop except has more goodies than imaginable.... and yes books in good condition but the orgnisatiion of books is supposed to be alphabetical...however more often than not you have to ask the fella in tweed (behind the desk) to find anything! BRILLANT


----------



## Mayhs (Jul 19, 2005)

might have to take myself down there 


at my local waterstones, there was a girl (head of fantasy/sci-fi) who had read every book there a few times....she was gr8 fun to talk to, i used to go there with my brother and we would talk for hours...then she'd get told of by the boss and have to work again lol...


----------

